# Huggles and Bubbles



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Bubbles and Huggles are brothers and need to find a new family, together. They are both friendly and happy to be handled and picked up. They need an indoor home, where there are no dogs. They are used to living with older children.We are looking for a family who have the time and attention to give these boys. for more information please click here 
Ragdolls Seeking New Families
if you are interested in these two please fill in our on line form here 
UKRCC Adoption Form
I will add pic as soon as I get one


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

they still need a home


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

possible home found


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

here is a pic of them


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Going to their new home 2morrow


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Woo Hoo! Great news! Fab job you are doing by the way!


----------

